

Building Windows 8: Virtualizing storage for scale, resiliency, and efficiency - wmf
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/01/05/virtualizing-storage-for-scale-resiliency-and-efficiency.aspx

======
zmonkeyz
So they basically took that feature out of Windows Home Server which pissed a
bunch of people off and put it in 8. I'm guessing it will make a comeback to
home server?

~~~
kogir
Drive Extender and incremental backups were the killer features that Windows
Home Server offered. Now both are present in all Windows 8 machines.

I expect Windows Home Server to be discontinued - now any Windows 8 machine
can fill the same role.

------
wmf
Drobo has been replaced by a built-in feature of Windows.

